# This Just In !!!



## sawhorseray (Dec 7, 2021)

So the kids keep finding their Christmas presents that I have hidden around the house...
Someone suggested I put them up in the attic. So I did that last night.....
I literally had no sleep because all I could hear was them crying and moaning about mice, spiders, the dark, and wanting to be let back down.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks Ray!
That lightened my mood now for the day. 

Stu


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 7, 2021)

Hilarious Ray!  Those Dog shaming ones are priceless.  Thanks again.


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 7, 2021)

Now I have no excuses left to be grumpy.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh man I so needed these laughs today. Thanks Ray!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 7, 2021)

I just saw these Ray... they were awesome! Think I'm still crying over the hotdogs and spaghettioes one!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 7, 2021)

Forklift pockets???? Thought they were hdmi inputs???


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 7, 2021)

Freakin hilarious!!!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh man, my cheeks hurt from laughing! The kids in the attic hit so close to home! Thanks Ray!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks, Ray. Especially love the dog ones, but you can't tell what we think about our dogs...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 9, 2021)

Thanks Ray.  I needed cheering up today.
Gary


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 9, 2021)

The christmas light deer hanging, bleeding out, made me laugh the hardest


----------

